# need boat for fri/sat (hargreaves)



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

well my trailer isnt going to allow me to tow over from mississippi to take kids fishing for the hargreaves tourney :banghead:banghead....if anyone wants to go fishing and let me and the kids that were assigned to my boat go with you,ill pay for the entire cost of the trip....just want to get these kids on the water somehow.......


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

what and where are we talking about. How many kids ect, how long out of where, what days. Might be willing to help but need some details


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

might be able to help, but need some details, when, where, how long, what day , how many kids. Ect


----------



## Reel Rat (Jun 8, 2009)

> *submariner (6/18/2009)*might be able to help, but need some details, when, where, how long, what day , how many kids. Ect


Submariner he is talking about the Hargraves tournament where several folks are taking young folks in foster care fishing who have never fished before. Tom (Old Flathead) has a thread about it "Here" .

Any help you or anyone else can give would be much appreciated! 

If'n I was not working this weekend or able to get vacation I would be there. Hopefully I can participate at next years event.

Don


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks , for the info. Have not had a reply from Bluffman2 or Tom (Old Flathead), sent both a PM. I can help on Saturday if needed.

ED 857 1039


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *submariner (6/19/2009)*Thanks , for the info. Have not had a reply from Bluffman2 or Tom (Old Flathead), sent both a PM. I can help on Saturday if needed.
> 
> ED 857 1039


Bluffman got a trailer and is already here taking kids fishing this morning. See post here:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic363967-2-1.aspx


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to all for your help. Banana Tom and Kenny at Freedom Boat Club loaned a trailer and Les "Welder" towed it over and got Steven's , "Bluffman", boat here last evening, launched and they are fishing with a crew of Foster Kids.










Steven's son, Kelton in the blue PFD. They left my dock this morning.

You are all invited to the weigh in at Grand Lagoon YC after 3PM. Come and see some happy kids.

Tom


----------



## Reel Rat (Jun 8, 2009)

Now that is what I call a bunch of dedicated folks pullin together to "Git-ur-done"! :bowdown


----------

